# Update on Jerry WIN43 Gill...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Fellow *HO*bos... I have an update to share regarding our good friend Win. He called me tonight from his hospital room in WA. He asked me to post up on his behalf. Jerry has been diagnosed with Leukemia. While in the hospital to get bone marrow tests they have confirmed this to be true. He has started Chemotherapy and other treatments and will be receiving them over the course of the next few weeks. He will likely be in the hospital for the next 4 weeks. Needless to say, he's feeling mighty sick and will be for awhile. 

Jerry asked me to relay that if he owes anybody for a trade, purchase, or whatever, he apologizes for the delay, but will indeed make good on it when he's out of the hospital and in a better position to take care of it. I myself have traded with Win many times and he's good people... take him at his word. No point in calling the house really either, so let's not bug his lovely wife, as this will be hard for her too. Basically, in light of what's going on... *I'd* say it can all wait... HOWEVER.... No harm in sending well wishes, matter of fact that's a pretty good idea... but just understand it may take awhile to hear back. 

As far as email and access to Hobbytalk go... Right now it's not really possible, but he's looking into it as time permits. If he can find a way to work that out and if he's up to it he'll drop in. He asked me to tell all yous guys that he misses the board and will be back as soon as he can. :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tell him our thoughts and prayers are with him and his family...
And we can't wait to see him here again.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Dave. It's gonna be a long 4 weeks.  Hope the chemo does what it's supposed to do, and he's back on his feet soon... I'm prayin'!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Geez that sucks - Hopefully they diagnosed it soon enough to hit it hard and fast and get rid of it

Hang in there Jerry!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Dave!!! ... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A prayer for Jerry...*

Jerry,

We all love you man!!!!!!!!!! Praying like Crazy for you to get better and back on your feet....Go Jerry GO. 

You have always been there for me when I needed you to listen or just show off some car pictures here on these pages of HobbyTalk. I always like to see what crazy builds you come up with also so...

God,

Please make Jerry all good again!! 

Amen

Bob...This is just my way of dealing with this...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry - This hobbytalk is not going anywhere and it ll be here when you get back!!! get well soon!! we ll be praying for you! 

Wes


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry to here. Get well soon.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Get well soon, Jerry. Praying for a speed recovery, buddy.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

God Bless Jerry, fight hard and get well soon!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jerry,
Hang in there guy! We're all rooting and praying for that speedy and healthy return. Take care! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Be Strong Jerry, We'll be praying hard here for ya buddy...Come back stronger then ever..


Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Best wishes*

Jerry , hang in there .I have been there and what they say is true .Don't worry about the small stuff your health is the most important thing .Slot cars can wait . Our prayers are here for you get well soon . Bruce & family


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Get well Jerry.

Bill


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Jerry, our thoughts & prayers are with you. We will add you to our prayer list also. Just do what the Dr. tells ya to. Stay Strong my friend.

Larry & Cindy Lype


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gosh!
um... Holy Hannah!

Brightest blessings, Jerry!

May your health return in full, mate, and soon!

You are certainly in our thoughts. We are sending it out there!

joez and clan


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

only been on ht a little while but jerrys always been really suportive, get well soon mate, speedy recHOvery, all the best from the u.k, tony


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I too haven't been here all that long but Jerry has made me fell very welcome! All the best from your Kiwi friend.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

all the best from victoria bc.here's to your health,and sending strength to your loved ones!
neil trett,victoria bc canada.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I just got off the phone from Jerry. I live fairly close, however I am battling a nasty upper respiratory infection and have elected not to drop in and expose him to the plague in his immuno-compromised state. 

Jerry would like to thank you all for your concern and well wishes. At this time he has finished four days of a seven day intensive Chemotherapy program. Although he is very tired, his spirits were up and he was pleased to be on the down hill side of the initial treatment regimen. According to his Oncologist things are right on target, which is comforting to hear for all concerned. 

He said the staff at Harrison Memorial is great, however he did mention that the food sucked! We chatted at length about what a bunch of slot-tards we all are; and further discussed his plans for moving and completing his current door track project. (if there is such a thing as ever completing a layout)

Thats all for now.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Bill!!! Good to hear the treatment is going well.. Bummer on the food though..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks for the update Bill!!! Good to hear the treatment is going well.. Bummer on the food though..


Yeah this is nice to hear that his treatment is going well. The food sucking will just make good food taste even better when he gets out.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The food - what Bob said. You know they make it bad on purpose so nobody gets too comfortable and wants to stay..... LOL On that note, I think even a small track under the bed would still be out of the question.... 

Take care of yourself Jerry, and get better soon!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

good to hear things are going well for jerry,thanks for the update,bill.hope yer feeling better soon aswell!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the update Bill... You will have to tell him that we are slightly less slot-tarded without him around, we need his high level of slotitudeness to get back up to speed!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Great News!! 

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Jerry,Get well soon.It makes you realize whats important in life.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A Good news update. Jerry, best wishes & prayers for a full speedy recovery!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Get well soon !

Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Jerry,Get well soon.It makes you realize whats important in life.
> Tom Stumpf




Same here Jerry. Nothing but the best. And a speedy full recovery.

Tom, how you doing?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Best wishes to you Jerry. Hang in there and you'll be "back in the slot" in no time. Take care!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you're in my prayers slot brother!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

GodSpeed Jerry.Hope your back real soon!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

rise up and fight back jerry!you got a bunch of guys here that care about you! updates lift my spirts and i agree there is only 1 thing that really matters, well more than1 but it,s health and love. sounds stupid but its true.once you,re on your feet maybe you could walk us through "how to mound those sideview mirrors" chin up jerry we,re on your team.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mini Update...*

Hey guys... Spoke to Jerry today. He's doing good. He just had the last of the initial intensive 1st round of chemo. I believe they monitor the results now and try to build up the immune system. Win remains upbeat, has an appetite (for somethin tasty), and can eat nearly anything he wants at this point (although with hospital food... yikes). That's all for now... Jer says hi and is thankful for the well wishes. :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great news!!! Keep at it Jerry!!! You'll be home in no time!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Great news!!! ... Uh, Anybody got that Hooters take out/to go number??? RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> WooHoo!!! Great news!!! ... Uh, Anybody got that Hooters take out/to go number??? RM


This is Great to hear Nd...thanks again for the update!!!   

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaah Hill Jerry needs Hters Delivery, BZ


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ALRIGHT!!! Keep it up!!! Get WELL ASAP!

Wes


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

man thats great news!! thats a long road to hoe you can do it! i,m thinkin some hooters take-out and afew slot sessions add in some rest. looking foward to hearing new post winn 43!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> WooHoo!!! Great news!!! ... Uh, Anybody got that Hooters take out/to go number??? RM


I was thinking the same thing Randy lol.. and thats a good idea someone get me the number and I'll call and order him a decent meal. wonder if the shorts shorts will deliver it? lol


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great news indeed!thanks for the update nd,and send him all our best of course if ya talk to him.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Update!!!!*

I spoke to Jerry just now. Things are progressing as they should be. The chemo is over, but he's at the point one gets too when your immune system is weakened (on purpose). That's what the chemo does and that's how it kills the Leukemia. The doc says Win is where he wants him to be. Jerry has not had any stomach problems to speak of (which is good too). He needs some serious uninterrupted sleep, but who doesn't in a hospital!!! Lots of noise, people keep coming in to take blood, test this or that... it's hard to get much more than a couple hours. Tonight being Wed night... Jerry misses chat, but I told him we'll all be here when he gets back. Actually I got a voicemail from his lovely wife last night too. Seems they caught wind of us and our little raffle. Jerry and Cynthia are *very* surprised and *very* happy that we are thinking about them. They thank everybody for their kind efforts. I told them not to worry... just concentrate on getting better. nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerry, Jerry bo berry bananah anna danna rosanah Jerry!! Great News!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you for the good news, ND and the man upstairs!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope all is going well...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

good news indeed.hang in ther jerry!thanks for the update ndman


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Winthrop J Gill XLIII ...*

mini UPDATE ! !.... Spoke to Jerry the other night. He says to tell everyone that all is progressing as planned. Although his immune system is at zero due to the chemotherapy... initial tests are showing *NO *Leukemia cells are left in his blood.* This is encouraging ! ! !... *He is at a very delicate point right now though. With his immune system so weakened by the treatments, he has very limited contact with "outside" people. He cannot afford to catch a cold or anything like that, so his wife stayed away for a couple days due to a case of the sniffles. He is on multiple antibiotics currently. Jerry remains in good spirits though. He's missing his Wed and Fri night rendezvous with the chat gang. He says to tell everyone hello... so *HELLO ! !*


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Glad to hear it! Good news! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good news!!!! Hopefully his computer has an anti-virus program.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great news!!! Keep fighting Jerry!!! Thanks for the update Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WooHoo, Great to hear!!! Thanks for the update...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heya jerry!hang in there!hope yer on yer feet soon!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

nd,
Thanks for the update! OFD


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Jerry get back soon, I can't take much more of these slackers alone much longer..


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the update Dave. I hope you get well soon Jerry. We are thinking about you. Dave.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Best wishes, Jerry & hope you feeling better soon...RL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Big News Update ! !*

Hi Everyone... I just listened to a voicemail message from Jerry's lovely wife Cynthia. His recent blood tests are so encouraging that he will likely be released in a day or so to continue his recuperating at home. He still has a ways to go, but they are gonna let him loose!!! *YAAAAAAAAAY ! ! !... *:thumbsup::thumbsup::hat::hat:

Anybody here ever been in the hospital for an extended period of time??? .... Well if you can imagine how good it sounds to hear those words from the doc after you've been hospitalized for awhile... I cannot tell you how exciting that can be. (been there done that)... Your own bed... your own toilet for god's sake, the sights and sounds of home... a cat to pet... a wife to wake up to???? ... priceless. 

Jerry will still need lots of time to heal and catch up with things in general so be patient if you have emailed or PM'ed him. He misses everyone, sends his best regards, and will ease back into the scene.

Best regards everyone!!!! :wave: nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad you're staying strong, Jerry! Wishing you well and hope youre back to 100% soon.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Door track, Door track, Door track!

Great news Nuther.... Perfect timing!

Spring has sprung here in the Pac NW....it's a beautiful time to come home and heal up.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Most excellent news!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: We're pulling for ya Jerry!!! :woohoo:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Now that made a trying day much better,Get back to slotcars now Jerry enough slacking


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news, thanks for the update TJ!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

All the crap I deal with at work and then I come home and read this - puts the day in a whole new light.

Great news Jerry!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice work Jerry! Glad things are looking up!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Great news indeed.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nuther, Thank you for the Update!

Jerry!

Woot! :thumbsup:

The guys have been rock-solid but you are still sorely missed!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Absolutely great news Nuther!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Great News Jerry, heal up, get better, run the xmas in july show.......ah yea, no slacking here.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Jerry,It's always nice to get out of the hospital,no matter how good looking the nurses are.Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That is great to hear. Now he can really get to healing himself. Nothing like home after a stay like this.  rr


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Someones who's been there, well not THERE. but*

I went through treatments not nearly as severe, but I beat my Cancer. Four and a half months clean. I can relate as to how good that new is. Jerry, I'm not sure I've even chatted or messaged you, but Keep strong, the trip through heck is almost over. I know it gives you a new perspective on life. Embrace it! All the best !!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Quick Update...*

I spoke to Jerry tonight. He went back in the hospital a week ago due to a high fever (doc's orders). With his immune system being lower than normal it was the best place for him. While he was in there, he had some chest pain and they found he had developed a blood clot in his lung. He has been in the hospital since then dealing with the problem. He has some pain, but they have him on some meds for that, and blood thinners to deal with the clot situation. They say he should be able to come home by midweek. Fingers crossed!!!... Anyhow, he says to say hello, and is looking forward to getting back to constructing a layout. He told me he had been working on some buildings with the help of his lovely wife... before this bump in the road. They'll be back to it in no time. :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

nd,

Thanks for the update on Jerrys condition. Bumps in the road are a pain in the you know what but, glad to hear he will only be staying a sort time in the Hospital. This is good news! :thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

All the best from down under Win. Hope to see you back soon!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:thumbsup: Keep up the fight Jerry!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks nutherdave!all the best to ya jerry and co.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Keep the faith Jerry !


Neal:dude:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Stay strong Win! Just a temporary set-back!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hope youre back in action soon, Buddy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there Jerry!! We're praying you get through this rough spot and make it to 100% cured!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx nd for the update.jerry,s stay in the hospital must really stink for him.hopefully he,ll be back home soon. keep fightin back jerry and hope to see you on the board when you can! again nd thanx for keeping us all up to speed with our pal jer.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the 411 nd. I am keeping positive thoughts for Jerry and his family. 

Jeff


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update!!! Hoping you get well quick Jerry...RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks ND for the update. Hang in there brother Win !

Bear :wave: *


----------

